

Nginx Source code repository switched to Mercurial - dancric
http://nginx.org/#2013-04-25

======
kbenson
Looks like the install page[1] needs to be updated to mention that. It still
refers to Subversion and svn.nginx.org.

[1]: <http://wiki.nginx.org/Install>

